# Can You Tell The Difference Between Real & Faux Fur?



## magneticheart (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:
I can. But, according to sources, Kate Winslet, an anti-fur advocate, didn't feel the difference when posing au naturel for *Vanity Fair*. Pre-photo shoot, the magazine told Winslet the blanket was faux. In reality she was posing on a $14,677 silver fox Frette fur throw. *Vanity Fair* has apologized to the actress for the major mix-up. But we're wondering: Would you be able to tell the difference between real and faux?






Source: Kate Winslet Upset Over Posing on Real Fur In Vanity Fair Magazine | Kate Winslet, Fab Flash, Fab Poll | FabSugar - Fashion &amp; Style.
First of all VF need a good slapping. If I found out I had been touching real fur I would flip out.

I think I can feel the difference between fake and real fur because fake just feels more synthetic but tbh I'm very anti fur so I haven't felt real fur in years.

I find it interesting that some people could buy something that they think is fake fur when it's not or the other way around without knowing.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 12, 2008)

Personally I've never liked the fur style on anything so I wouldn't be able to tell the difference. If I were Kate I'd demand more than an apology.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 12, 2008)

Haha, if they arent photoshopping her without her knowledge, they are throwing her on fur that she didnt know was real....I dont believe....I just dont


----------



## -Chelsey- (Nov 12, 2008)

I couldn't tell the difference either. That's messed up that they told her it was fake when it wasn't she deserves way more then an apology, I'd freak out if it were me.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

If I was actually touching it (like she is...) I really think it would be pretty easy to tell the difference. But that was totally wrong of them to tell her it was fake when it was real.


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 12, 2008)

I think I could tell by touching it too... maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 12, 2008)

I think i coudl tell by touching, but i'm against fur so i haven't touched a real one for years, unless you count my cat's lol.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 12, 2008)

i am super against fur. like to the point i wont even wear fake fur (mostly cause it ends up smelling like wet dog when it gets wet) and i think by wearing fake fur it motivates others to continue wearing real fur.

i doubt i could tell the diffrence cause i have never touched real fur, and the few fake fur things i have touched it was so long ago i honestly dont remember.

also Vanity Faire pulled a big no no


----------



## Karren (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow!! That a lot of money!! I'm not a big fur fan..


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 16, 2008)

ok. I'm quite opinionated about this, LOL.

Right. I'm against fur as it is usually cruel to the animal that was the original owner.

BUT. If the fur is vintage, it seems almost an insult to that animal to throw the fur away having taken it from them so horribly. So I feel that vintage fur = ok

modern fur = not ok.

The only drawback is that you have no way of knowing how old a fur garment is. But that's my basic thought. It's like hunting an animal and then not eating it - you've already done the hideous deed, you might as well actually USE what you've got as a result.

I most def. could tell the difference.


----------

